# BimmerTech PP82DSP group buy



## wagondrvr (Apr 22, 2015)

The folks at BimmerTech are putting together a group buy on the PP82DSP amplifier kit. Minimum of 5 members needed. Contact [email protected] or send him a PM for pricing.

The PP82DSP is compatible with e71/e90/e92/f25/f15/f30/f80.

This was posted in another thread but I wanted to make sure nobody missed out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2013)

Group buy list:

1. AMPowerJ- F80-BSW-PAID-SHIPPED
2. wagondrvr-F30-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
3. bluewolv-F33-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
4. MeesterSjef-F32-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
5. RG24-F30-BSW-PAID-SHIPPED
6. chazmink-F30-BSW-PAID-SHIPPED
7. tsims619-F30-BSW-PAID-SHIPPED
8. sgf10-F10-BSW-PAID-SHIPPED
9. ecompk-F30-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
10. strig1-F30-BSW-PAID-SHIPPED
11. [email protected]
12. Bspec79-F30-BSW-PAID
13. Feng-F31-OEM-PAID
14. sandwi54-F80-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
15. George-F30-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
16. jerad951-F30-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
17. anleizhang-F30-OEM-PAID
18. james-E90-OEM-PAID
19. ironduke2010-E92-OEM-PAID
20. Jamolay-F31-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
21. jlaspire-F30-OEM-PAID_SHIPPED
22. hdo310-F80-OEM-PAID-SHIPPED
23. Trod26-E90-BSW-PAID


----------

